# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Cho thuê xe du lịch, nhận chạy xe hợp đồng @ 0938943387

## otodulich38

*Dịch Vụ cho thuê xe du lich, nhận chạy xe giá rẻ* -	Cho thuê xe du lịch có lái: 4-7-16-29-45 chỗ xe đời mới. -	Nhận hợp đồng cho thuê xe ngắn hạn, dài hạn theo tháng, năm. -	Cho thuê xe chạy hợp đồng các khu công nghiệp, đưa đón chuyên gia.., -	Nhận hợp cho thuê xe đi thăm quan, nghỉ mát, cưới hỏi, về quê, đi công  tác..,-	Với phương châm “uy tín là vàng” chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ mang lại cho quý khách sự phục vụ tốt nhất.Hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi khi quí khách có nhu cầu để có được những thông tin tư vấn chính xác nhất. Mọi chi tiết quý khách vui long liên hệ:Tel:   *0938943387* gặp Mr.Nhanh       *0932180712* gặp Mr.NhatEmail: vantai8811@gmail.comYahoo: vantai8811@yahoo.com.vn Skype: vantai8811Website: www.chothuexe365.netFacebook: http://www.facebook.com/vantai8811Địachỉ: 81/23 NguyễnHữuCầu, P. TânĐịnh, Q 1, Tp. HồChí Minh

----------


## otodulich38

up tin lên đầu nha

----------

